# Wago PFC 100, 750-652, e!cockpit, DMX-Flackern



## schwaxi (7 September 2017)

Hallo,

habe schon seit einiger Zeit einen PFC100 mit der 750-652 im DMX Betrieb mit der ich die Beleuchtung (Led-stripes) betreibe.
Es sind ~25 DMX Kanäle eingestellt und die 652er sollte auch richtig konfiguriert sein.

Problem: Nun kommt es vor das ich auf einige Kanälen ab und zu ein Flackern habe und nicht weiß woher es kommt. 
Anbei ein Screenshot von meiner Programierung wo man die Meldung des Bausteines sieht, dieser wechselt aber in einem schnellen Zyklus.


----------



## .:WAGO::0100409:. (20 September 2017)

Hallo schwaxi,

leider ist dein angehängter Screenshot sehr undeutlich, mit dem Snipping Tool von Microsoft ist die Auflösung besser und man kann die einzelnen Meldungen erkennen. 
Ein Screenshot der Einstellungen in der 652 wäre ebenfalls hilfreich.


----------



## schwaxi (21 September 2017)

Mittlerweile bin ich auf den Fehler schon drauf gekommen, zumindest sind die Aussetzer und anderen Störungen verschwunden.
Habe die Einstellungen eigentlich so wie im Beispielprojekt vom Support.

Habe die Übertragung von der Seriellen Schnittstelle an den DMX-Kontroller in einem eigenem Task gegeben mit langsamer Zykluszeit (100ms) jetzt schaltet zwar das Licht etwas später aber ohne Störungen.


----------

